# New water tower built



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The Kittainny Mt. RR finally got its water tower built. It took me a while to complete it, between work and splitting wood for the winter. The tower is completly scratch built. I did not use any plans just looked at other water towers and came up with this. This is my first structure I have ever built. Once I get it on the RR I will get another shot. Anyway here is the finished product. Just cant wait to get it weathered by being outdoors. Oh ya the only thing that is not scratch built is the spout. It is ozark min. Enjoy


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow what a great first effort! and...a new scratchbuilder too. Welcome to the fold.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Its character will really increase once it gets outside!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great tower! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks good! 

What's the roof made of?


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steamnutt on 09/14/2008 7:54 AM
Looks good! 
What's the roof made of?



Thanks the roof is made out of tin. I though about keeping it the dull silver color but it ended up looking better painted.


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

nice looking inspires me to start building one


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Very Nice! I can see someone ready to climb the ladder.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking tower Snoeshoe. 
I guess you are rather pleased with your handiwork - I would be.  

I take it the split wood is for the homestead and not the railroad.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow what a great looking tower. Good job Later RJD


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Good looking water tower!!!!


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking tower, Snowshoe!


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome tower. I like the ladder


----------

